# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Mũi khoét - Cấu tạo và nguyên lý làm việc

## ngochieu5522

Mũi khoét có cấu tạo hình trụ rỗng, ở giữa có mũi khoan tâm, phần răng răng cưa để cưa thành lỗ, phần đuôi dạng trụ vát thành tam giác đều để cặp mũi.
Mũi khoét làm việc theo cơ chế cưa thành lỗ nên còn được gọi là mũi cưa lỗ, mũi lả lỗ hay mũi khoan khoét lỗ, có ưu điểm là khoan nhanh hơn rất nhiều so với loại mũi xoắn thông thường, sử dụng được trên tất cả các loại máy có chức năng khoan. Mũi khoét đặc biệt thích hợp để khoan lỗ kích thước lớn nhưng không quá dầy như khoan thép tấm mỏng, khoan trên ống, khoan sắt hộp, sắt V...


Tìm hiểu thêm tại: http://cokhi24h.com/phu-kien/mui-kho...a-lo-mui-la-lo

----------


## ngochieu5522

> có mũi khoan tháp không bạn


Ý bạn nói là mũi khoan tầng hả, có luôn bạn nhé

----------

